# MY BEAUTIFUL NEW BETTA! Im in love with a fish lol



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

Hes so handsome! Ive been eyeing this one for a few days, BEAUTIFUL! My first betta in over a year. It claims on the cover he is a halfmoon double tail male. 

His water is cloudy today, any advice on clearing it up safely?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

beautiful fish....
don't mess with the water...it will clear up in a bit....most likely just a bacteria bloom.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

when i set up new tanks i tend to let it clear up on its own. most the time it will clear up on its own, after a week ill start doing water changes. 

its perfectly normal to have cloudy water with new tanks and even sometimes large water changes like 75% plus.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice fish. Is he ripped up? He looks a little ripped up in the pic. The water should clear on it's own. What size tank is he in?


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone! @ Betta man, I dont think hes ripped up? How would I know? Never really looked for it before, what would cause it? Ive dealt with fin rot but it doesnt look like he has it...Good news though! The water did clear up! ...he is in a 5.5 gal.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

doesn't look ripped up to me...but then i am no expert on betta finnage..


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

He doesn't look ripped up to me either. He has awesome finnage.


----------



## 2forgetful (Feb 15, 2017)

*NOT Tetra water clarifier*

I lost 5 healthy female betta in a community tank within hours of using it. No other fish or invertebrates died. Just wait for water to clear.:angels:


----------

